# Advice on Milk Frothing!!



## cxcxcx (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

So I work in a cafe 1-2 times a week but I find it very hard to make extra hot milk without the froth being too much!!! and customers ask for 80-90 degrees milk. Could anyone give me advice on what to do?

I also found that when I make my milk hot the milk isn't as smooth as I want it to be. is it the way I'm positioning it?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ohh God give me strength!! So in effect you want to do burnt milk. I am sure these question is to get me drawn in HA


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Microwave it


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have seen a cafe that has a sign up explaining to customers that if they ask for milk extra hot they cannot accept responsibility for the quality of it. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Steam as normal, the froth comes at the start when you add air.

After you have submerged you are incorporating that froth and added heat.

So perhaps you are just adding to much air at the start

Your other solution is to pre heat the cup with boiling water first to kid them

Re the idea of a sign, form a customers point of view that's a little condescending, if you are happy to make a drink that way , then make it, don't put ups passive aggressive sign as well.


----------

